# looking for a white homer



## wantpigeon (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey I am looking for a white homer in the houston and san antonio area. I need it to be good for breeding and it be pure white, but becides that and the basic health being good that is all im requesting. It would really help if they didn't cost a whole lot. lastly I don't need the best in the loft if it raises the price alot


----------

